# Fiona Joy Hawkins - "From the Outside" & Blue Dream interview



## mixtapes23

"From The Outside" by Fiona Joy Hawkins, album Blue Dream (2008).

Watch the video on YouTube:





"Blue Dream" by Australian pianist Fiona Joy Hawkins has been hailed as a New Age masterpeice. This is the behind-the-scenes interview with Will Ackerman and Corin Nelsen at Imaginary Road Studios with live recording footage.

Watch the YouTube video:





Fiona Joy Hawkins (born 1964) is an Australian composer. She was born in Cessnock, New South Wales, to a creative family, and trained as a classical pianist. Her first album, Portrait of a Waterfall charted at #1 on the New Age Reporter (NAR) World Charts in 2005. Her classical release, Angel Above My Piano, earned the NAR Lifestyle Music Award for Best Piano Album of the Year for 2006. She has been a finalist multiple times in both the Musicoz Awards in the jazz and classical categories, and the Los Angeles Music Awards in the New Age/Ambient Instrumental category. http://www.fionajoyhawkins.com/


----------



## andrewmoquin

She has a soft voice and a relaxing music. I just knew her just now.

"There are two means of refuge from the miseries of life: music and cats."


----------



## steveljohn8

yes she has such a great soft voice with good music i also just knew her.She is great.


----------



## mixtapes23

Thanks for the replies, guys!


----------

